# This one made me laugh so hard i cried



## m33kr0b (Dec 26, 2006)

A cop was on his horse waiting to cross the street when a little girl 
on her new shiny bike stopped beside him. "Nice bike," the cop said. 
"Did Santa bring it to you?" 
"Yep," the little girl said, "he sure did!" 
The cop looked the bike over and handed the girl a $5 ticket for a safety violation and said, "Next year tell Santa to put a reflector 
light on the back of it." 
The young girl looked up at the cop and said, "Nice horse you've got 
there sir. Did Santa bring it to you?" 
"Yes, he sure did," chuckled the cop. 
The little girl looked up at the cop and said, "Next year tell Santa 
the **** goes underneath the horse, not on top."


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh my god! that was GOOD!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Ignacio_emt_vn (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL that was funny!


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 31, 2006)

*Now that right there is some funny stuff!!*


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2007)

That is wrong in SO many ways... but still funny!


----------



## Megs_h13 (Jan 16, 2007)

LMAO I love that joke..... I laughed extra hard cuz my father is a cop.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 16, 2007)

Been a while since I had seen that one, but it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 16, 2007)

It has been my New Year's joke for the month!


----------

